# Cake Recipe Please!



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 10, 2012)

cake recipe!!!!! PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Mona (Dec 10, 2012)

Not sure if this is the one you are looking for or not, but here is Sterling's post on hers...

http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?showtopic=85996


----------



## REO (Dec 11, 2012)

They are YUMMY!!!!! Sterling's recipe for mini cheesecakes is what I used.


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Dec 11, 2012)

Sounds good, but unfortunately my stomach doesn't take cheese cake well XD


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 11, 2012)

Okay I will try agian! DUNK do you have the mini cheese cake recipe??? Need it for a party this weekend!


----------



## Sterling (Dec 11, 2012)

LOL...sure Kimmie...here ya go.....

Miniature Cheesecakes

2 - 8 oz. pkg. of Philly Cream Cheese

3/4 c. sugar

2 eggs

1 tbsp. lemon juice

1 tsp. vanilla extract

vanilla wafers

1 can cherry pie filling (or whatever fruit filling you prefer)

Line muffin tins with paper cupcake liners. Place 1 vanilla wafer in bottom of each liner. Combine remaining ingredients except cherry pie filling; mix well. Spoon mixture into liners. Bake 30 minutes at 350 degrees (preheat oven). Let cool well and remove liners. Place small spoonful of filling into sunken spot of cheesecake.

Yields 12 cupcakes

Hint: The original recipe calls to bake them for 20 minutes but in my oven they're not done by then. So when you first do them watch after 20 minutes to see which time is good for your oven.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you Dunk!!!!


----------



## Hosscrazy (Dec 11, 2012)

Sterling has the BEST recipes!!!!

Liz N.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh you're very welcome Kimmie!!

LOL...aw Liz thank you!


----------

